
Air Force cadet creates bulletproof breakthrough - protomyth
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/02/air-force-cadet-creates-bulletproof-breakthrough.html
======
Rhapso
Watching the video, it looks like it does stop a bullet but does not look like
it spreads out the impact enough over time or space.

also far from a new idea:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_Armor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_Armor)

though they may have a useful new formulation.

